# Linux 2.5.71 is out!

## Lucass

Patch

Changelog

Source tarball

----------

## idl

It was another long one from .70, I wonder what Linus said about this release. Anyone care to point me in the direction of the linux-kernel mailing list where he posts his announcements?

----------

## darktux

 *port001 wrote:*   

> It was another long one from .70, I wonder what Linus said about this release. Anyone care to point me in the direction of the linux-kernel mailing list where he posts his announcements?

 

There ya go

----------

## handsomepete

And I just booted .70-mm7.  I can't keep up with this - I need to write a script that checks for new tarballs, copies my old config over, remakes the configuration and compiles.  Then I wouldn't have to keep up!

Looks like they joined up with the alsa tree at 0.9.3c.  It was at 0.9.2 before, right?  Anyone tried it yet or is everyone awaiting the mms?

----------

## shawk

Waiting for mms that clock at 1000 Hz again.

And it should be alsa 0.9.4 +three subsequent alsa patches that are in 2.5.71 now.

 See here for 0.9.4 changelog

--

shawk

----------

## Reformist

Geez... 2.5.71 already. These are so hard to keep up with. I'm still fumbling around with 2.5.70-rSomething

I await the arrival of mm-sources in portage!

----------

## Xaignar

Yey! 2.5.71-mm1 is also out, announcement here.

----------

## stefanwa

Emerged 2.5.71 with mm1 patches and so far the system seems stable.

My ice1712 soundcard doesn't work anymore though. When trying to load the module I get a "Segmention Fault" error. Any ideas? Maybe because of gcc-3.3? CFLAGS shouldn't be the problem as they get filtered anyway...

----------

## Useful Idiot

Running 2.5.71-mm1 here and it seems to be fairly stable. Updating kernel from 2.5.70 solved problems I was having with system creating scsi devices. Now I can finally mount my MuVo and my cd-burner is recognized.

AS scheduler seems to still have some problems in this release. XMMS is still skipping(good thing I still got good stereos in my room  :Smile:  ) and it apparently also broked my cd-burning as well. Burning just stops somewhere in the middle. (I belive this is scheduler related as I had similar troubles with earlier kernels using CFQ but not with AS)

----------

## abracadaver

running mm1 here too,  and like most of you i am finding it to be pretty stable. the only problem i've had is alsa messes up when playing ut2003 and causes the game to be laggy and unplayable.  works fine for mp3s though.   and my cd burner finaly works with devel kernels (last i tried was .69)  

also had some problesm with module-init-tools-0.9.12 being a little to vocal at boot giving me a ton of errors that seemed to have little or no effect,   downgrading to 0.9.11-r3 solved this,  i think this issue has came up before though

----------

## idl

mm1 here, anticipatory sched isn't doing what it should   :Confused:   Xmms is in training for the mp3 olympics and its going for gold in the long jump.

----------

## Colibri

 *port001 wrote:*   

> mm1 here, anticipatory sched isn't doing what it should   Xmms is in training for the mp3 olympics and its going for gold in the long jump.

 

wow... that's poetry somehow :)

----------

## darktux

 *Colibri wrote:*   

>  *port001 wrote:*   mm1 here, anticipatory sched isn't doing what it should   Xmms is in training for the mp3 olympics and its going for gold in the long jump. 
> 
> wow... that's poetry somehow 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## stefanwa

Does anyone know how to use I2C sensors with 2.5 series kernel?

The usual sensor apps don't compile.

----------

## wallace1819

Bah...

FB/boot logo still not working for me w/ the mm-sources.  Can some who has this working with these sources post the relvent sections of their .config?  

thx,

wallace

----------

## Korean Ian

*Wonders if this release will help him

----------

## thubble

 *port001 wrote:*   

> mm1 here, anticipatory sched isn't doing what it should    Xmms is in training for the mp3 olympics and its going for gold in the long jump.

 

I think I remember seeing this on the 2.5.70 thread. Edit the file 'include/asm-i386/param.h' and change the line:

# define HZ		100

to 

# define HZ		1000

I forget exactly why mm-sources changed this, but it works fine on my machine. (It's the default for vanilla-sources, anyway).

You may also want to edit kernel/sched.c and change the following lines to these values:

#define MIN_TIMESLICE           1

#define MAX_TIMESLICE           10

#define PRIO_BONUS_RATIO        15

I've heard these are good for desktop machines, and they work fine for me. They are calculated using HZ, however, so it may be better just to leave them, and let the HZ = 1000 take care of it.

----------

## Lovechild

timeslices of 1 causes trashing....

Try the wli1 patchset and report back on that skipping issue,

----------

## jimlynch11

kernel devs are working fast...i compiled a few of the 2.5.70s, and was all set to boot into one, but never had to cuz my computer's still going strong on 2.5.69-mm2 (up almost 23 days   :Cool:   ) im almost scared to do so, because of all the reported problems with xmms being a little bitchy.

<off topic>

speaking of 23 days uptime, iv noticed over the past few days that the RAM has been getting a little tied up.  iv tried restarting X which usually wipes most everything out, but not so. ps aux isnt showing anything interesting either.

any ideas?

</off topic>

----------

## darktux

 *thubble wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think I remember seeing this on the 2.5.70 thread. Edit the file 'include/asm-i386/param.h' and change the line:
> 
> # define HZ		100
> ...

 

fsck dude, that was a very nice trick. xmms is MUCH better now, thank you   :Wink: 

----------

## Lovechild

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *thubble wrote:*   
> 
> I think I remember seeing this on the 2.5.70 thread. Edit the file 'include/asm-i386/param.h' and change the line:
> 
> # define HZ		100
> ...

 

Yeah, the only reason we have set HZ lower in -mm right now is AS. standard 2.5 has 1000 as well.

However setting it to a power of 10 - like 1024 might at times be better - since that's the way some stuff in the kernel likes to count.

----------

## AlterEgo

We continue at 2.5.72  :Smile:  

----------

